# My Enclosure for baby Sulcata



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

Note I am still waiting on the thermostat so once the little fellow/ lady gets in there I'll put it in along with the CHE. But this is what I got so far. Substrate is Cypress and Organic top soil, and the burrow I made out of light defuser. And I have a ton of dandelions in my back yard so i planted some in there. Oh and it's a 55 gallon decommissioned aquarium.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 6, 2011)

It's definitely going to keep the humidity up! Good luck! It looks good!


----------



## jaizei (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like a good start.


----------



## SteveP (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks good...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 6, 2011)

Look's good. Why do you have so many X-boxes?


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks cosy to me...only one suggestion  You may want to remove the glass between the long light and the enclosure itself if that is a UV tube  the glass will nearly filter all of the valuable UV rays out...


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 6, 2011)

looks good...gave me a little idea for my own redfoot's setup


----------



## laramie (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Look's good. Why do you have so many X-boxes?



I repair them 

And thanks everyone else

And the Glass directly under the bulb is cut out so there is nothing under the bulb but air.


----------



## SteveP (Oct 7, 2011)

Where did you buy your substrate materials? I would like to use stuff like that to be more natural.


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 7, 2011)

looks comfy  good job


----------



## Cory (Oct 7, 2011)

SteveP said:


> Where did you buy your substrate materials? I would like to use stuff like that to be more natural.



I got Organic Garden soil from Lowe's and just mixed 1 part cypress mulch with 3 parts soil, it really holds the moisture compared to just cypress mulch.


----------



## SteveP (Oct 7, 2011)

What does your humidity stay at?


----------



## Cory (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been playing with when to wet and how to, but I have been able to maintain 80% fairly easy.


----------



## Cory (Oct 10, 2011)

Thermostat came in I also got a clamp light with a 100w CHE ive got the thermostat temp sensor in the cool side and have it set to stay around 77-80f. my tort will be here tomorrow and I believe everything is ready, I've got mazuri tortoise diet, cactus pads, and a huge supply of spring mix and rep cal ready. Ready for tomorrow.


----------



## SteveP (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok. Thanks for the info!


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 11, 2011)

Cory said:


> Thermostat came in I also got a clamp light with a 100w CHE ive got the thermostat temp sensor in the cool side and have it set to stay around 77-80f. my tort will be here tomorrow and I believe everything is ready, I've got mazuri tortoise diet, cactus pads, and a huge supply of spring mix and rep cal ready. Ready for tomorrow.



I can't imagine anyone being more ready. Lucky tort!
Of course, pics of him in his new home.


----------



## Cory (Oct 12, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> I can't imagine anyone being more ready. Lucky tort!
> Of course, pics of him in his new home.



I will take some of him in his home today after work, I would have yesterday but all he really did was sleep. He had a long day. LOL


----------



## Cory (Oct 12, 2011)

Figured I would get a picture of the little one in his hide, he really likes it spends a lot of time in it. Also he ate all the dandelions and clover I planted in his home so I dug up some more and replanted, wonder how long it will take him to polish those off. 




Here his is in his hide




Full shot of the tank with new dandelions and clover in it




Entrance to his burrow


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 12, 2011)

Really spectacular! I cannot grow anything in my enclosures!!! Great job!!


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 12, 2011)

Not long, I imagine. Nice!


----------

